# Cleaning Pigeon nest area and Handling the new born.



## Tbas (Jun 12, 2014)

Long story short...Pigeon laid 2 eggs, and one eventually went missing and the only egg finally hatched on July 2nd. The picture was on July 5th, only 3 days old and 4 times bigger than the egg. 

Nest area was clean before, but now the baby is here, the droppings are starting to build and I do see these little bugs and sometimes get this itch and also pins and needles.

I would like to know how I can move and handle the baby so I can clean out the whole area, and how can I set it back up. I can only do this in the afternoon during daddy's shift because he moves away when I'm on the balcony, the mom stays put and not afraid of me.

I have this mite spray I got from the pet store which I spray around the nest, but is this harmful to the baby bird? 

How can I set this nest area up so it's easy to clean and control the mites, bugs, etc.

All help is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

Thats a really crappy nest and a really wierd place to have it LOL

Well, with ferals its always a gamble.........and I've never intervened so, take what I tell you with a pinch of skepticism since the only way I know how to deal with it, it how i'd do it with my own birds.......

Personally I would leave it alone but keep an eye on the bugs as they could kill the baby. Maybe find some cracks were the bugs might be hiding and spray there (remove the baby first) and leave the nest alone

Otherwise, if you really want to clean the area 

lift the baby away - don't squeeze his crop area, just lift him gently

Put him somewhere safe inside preferably (temporarily)

Scrape, scrub and clean

Spray and preferable put some powder down - I use permethrin.
Put it mainly under where you are going to put a nest, and in cracks where bugs might be coming from

Make a nest. Use something shallow so it doesn't throw them off too much. Doesn't have to be round.Has to be big enough for the adult to stay in there, but small enough that when the baby reverses to poop he at least has a chance of getting it outside of the nest - usually about 8" would do - since he's alone you can afford to go alittle smaller if you don't find anything

Find fine needles and stuff the nest with as many as you can. They make a mess of the nest

Best prep the nest before touching the baby so you don't spend too much time with him away

Put the nest on the cleaned area and put the baby back in the nest

And fingers crossed the parents accept it

Again - my only exp is with domestic pigeons. If the mum is ballsy enough to fight you she may well have no prob with the change but no guarantees, even with domestics


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hey Tbas,
Thanks for showing concerns for this baby.
You can spray the mite spray around the nest for parasites.

I won't advise you clean the nest or even touch the nest at all. Parents can get spooked. They can abandon the baby as well if you they find change in the nest arrangement and surroundings. So leave it as it is for now. The squabs' gonna wean in next 18-20 days and after he leaves you can clean the nest.


----------

